# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  رزومه برنامه نویس

## csvbcscp

سلام دوستان

از این تاپیک می توانید برای معرفی خود و گذاشتن رزومه کاری استفاده کنید.


Ali-Bayat-Resume.zip
http://www.slideshare.net/AliBayat5/alibayatresume-59790609
www.csvb.blogfa.com/page/alibayat-resume

----------


## csvbcscp

*علی بیـات* *قلی‌لاله*
برنامه نویس دات نت
www.microDev.ir
Ali_Programmer88@yahoo.com
09391818607


*خلاصه توانایی ها*

*تجربه کار با** C#‎‎‎‎*  *(Windows form, WPF , Silverlight)**.**داشتن دانش خوب در مفاهیم شی گرا، اصول* *SOLID** و* *Design Pattern** ها.**تجربه عملی در توسعه نرم افزار های تحت وب از طریق**C#‎‎‎‎**،* *Silverlight** و* *WCF**.**تجربه عملی در برنامه نویسی غیر همزمان،* *Asynchronous Programming**.**تجربه کار با* *WCF** و معماری سرویس گرا و برنامه های چند لایه.**دارای تجربه در استفاده از* *ADO.NET** و* *Entity Framework**.**آشنایی با* *ASP.Net MVC**.**آشنایی با* *HTML**،* *CSS**،* *JavaScript**،* *Bootstrap**  و* *AngularJS* *.**کار با* *SQL Server** و* *SQL Server Profiler**.**درست کردن کلاس های* *Helper** برای انجام کار های معمول و تکراری.**تجربه کار با کامپوننت های* *Telerik**.**تجربه کار با عبارات* *Lambda** و* *LINQ**.**تجربه درست کردن* *User Control** های سفارشی در* *Windows Form** و* *WPF**.**تجربه* *Deploy** و تست نرم افزار های تحت وب در* *IIS**.**تجربه استفاده از نرم افزار های کنترل سورس نظیر* *TFS**.**علاقه مند به فناوری های جدید و روش های جدید توسعه نرم افزار.**توانایی تست و خطایابی و* *Refactor** کردن کد های موجود.*


*سوابق شغلی*
2/1/1392 تا حال حاضر
*ترجمه* * و تالیف  کتاب های آموزش برنامه نویسی:*

کتاب سی شارپ برای بچه ها                 : آبان ۱۳۹۲
 Entity Framework در قالب پروژه     : آبان ۱۳۹۲
آموزش علوم کامپیوتر برای کودکان         : فروردین ۱۳۹۳
و ...

برای مشاهده کتاب های بنده می توانید به سایت کتاب سبز یا سایت کتاب راه مراجعه فرمایید.
www.ketabesabz.com
_www.ketabrah.ir_



05/03/1393 تا 30/10/1393
*طراحی** و توسعه بازی کسر ها برای آموزش مفهوم کسر به بچه ها:*

آموزش کسر پرمون، یک *نرم افزار آموزشی* برای آموزش مفهوم کسر در ریاضیات به بچه ها ست.
   این نرم افزار شامل بخش های متعدد از جمله *آموزش های مقدماتی*، *تمرین ها*، *کارنامه*، *تنظیمات* و *بازی ها* می باشد، هدف اصلی نرم افزار آموزش مفهوم کسر در قالب بازی های سرگرم کننده است.

*فناوری های به کار رفته* :

*Visual Studio**C#‎‎‎‎* *Entity Framework Code First* *WPF**XML**XAML**Blend*


*مسئولیت های بنده در این پروژه**:*

طراحی و *توسعه بازی* از روی طرح اولیه سفارش دهنده بازی.*پیاده سازی* کامل بازی با زبان *C#‎‎‎‎* و *WPF**.*ایجاد انیمیشن ها، با زبان *XAML* و با کمک ابزار *Blend**.*دسترسی به داده های بازی از طریق *EF Code First* و نگهداری اطلاعات در  SQL Express.استفاده از Master Page و قرار دادن امکان جابجایی در صفحات مختف (مانند صفحات وب).

02/03/1394 تا حال حاضر
*برنامه نویس  دات نت در شرکت فناوران صبا:*
*توسعه و نگهداری* *برنامه سیستم جامع حراست شهرداری تهران:*
    برنامه سیستم جامع حراست شهرداری تهران   شامل چندین* زیر سیستم*، برای *مدیریت پرسنل*، *اتوماسیون اخبار*، *مدیریت* و *نگهداری اطلاعات ساختمان های شهر*، *مدیریت و نگهداری اطلاعات پیمانکاران*، *سامانه نگهداری اطلاعات مجرمین و محکومین* و*گزارشگیری* می باشد که توسط تیم برنامه نویسی شرکت فناوران صبا پیاده سازی شده است.

*فناوری های به کار رفته:*

*Visual Studio**C#‎‎‎‎* *Silverlight**XAML**XML* *WCF* *SQL Server** روش دسترسی به داده ها* *ADO.NET**  بهره گیری از معماری سرویس گرا و چند لایه.*


*مسئولیت های بنده در این پروژه :*


*تست* و *خطایابی* و برطرف کردن باگ های به و جود آمده در حین توسعه قسمت های مختلف پروژه.درست کردن *سیستم گزارشگیری* برای زیر سیستم های، پرسنلی، ابنیه و نگهبان و طراحی کامل UI از طریق *XAML* و درست کردن صفر تا صد تمامی کلاس های مرتبط در لایه های *Data Access*، *Business*  و *WCF**.*توسعه Tools ورود اطلاعات، برای *تسریع در عملیات ورود اطلاعات کارکنان.*




01/08/1394 
*تدریس برنامه نویسی به صورت نیمه وقت در آموزشگاه پدیده برترگلستان*


*آموزش* *C#‎‎‎‎* *.* *آموزش مفاهیم شی گرا.**آموزش* *ASP.Net MVC**.*




*علاقه مندی ها*

*اصول طراحی شی گرا،* *SOLID**.**Design Pattern** ها.**C#‎‎‎‎**.**Entity Framework Code First**.**WCF**.**WPF** و الگوی طراحی* *MVVM**.*





*تاریخ تولد                        : 01/12/1366*
*وضعیت تاهل                    : متاهل*
*آخرین مدرک تحصیلی    : کاردانی‌کامپیوتر*
دانلود رزومه
*اطلاعات تماس:*
*linkedin.com/in/alibayatgh*
*microdev.ir/ask**/*
ali_programmer88@yahoo.com
+989391818607

----------

